# If you still need proof how acoustics, geometry and consciousness go hand in hand.



## nothingnew (Sep 23, 2020)

I stumbled upon this video by accident but this Templar seems to know what he is talking about. He even wrote multiple books on it in Italian which I do not understand.

https://www.bbc.com/reel/video/p08nysf4/the-templar-town-with-a-hidden-underground-twin-
Juicy info starts at the* 4:00 *minute mark. Seems like our research regarding architecture/antiquitech  is going in the right direction. Sacred geometry and the frequencies within it affect our mindset, consciousness and well being.

https://bartolifabrizio.blogspot.com/p/libri-pubblicati-pubblicazioni.html

Thank you all for restoring the forum or what is left of it. I just hope that this time we can keep discussions related to actual research and not 300 pages of coronavirus gibberish.


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 24, 2020)

This is related.
Eric Dollard said that cathedrals were really "Analog waveform generators" that used sound to affect consciousness. Cathedrals are built with sacred geometry in mind. Cymatic patterns of sound resemble the big rose windows.
This video is a good intro. He's an electrical physicist. A Tesla devotee.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP1NFBeqRTI_


----------



## Broken Agate (Sep 24, 2020)

Nobody ever explains HOW the Knights Templar were supposed to have built all this stuff underground, they merely make the assertion and we are expected to believe it. It would be a challenge, and a huge, lengthy, expensive undertaking, to build an entire city beneath the ground, under an already existing city-- even today, when we have far more advanced machinery than they did back then.  How did they keep the chambers and corridors from collapsing? What did they do with the dirt that they excavated? What tools did they use? How long did it take? How many men? Were the workmen hired, indentured,  enslaved? Who were the architects and the artisans? How did they go about planning all of this? As usual, the narrative makes no sense.


----------



## Fanna (Sep 24, 2020)

Broken Agate said:


> Nobody ever explains HOW the Knights Templar were supposed to have built all this stuff underground, they merely make the assertion and we are expected to believe it. It would be a challenge, and a huge, lengthy, expensive undertaking, to build an entire city beneath the ground, under an already existing city-- even today, when we have far more advanced machinery than they did back then.  How did they keep the chambers and corridors from collapsing? What did they do with the dirt that they excavated? What tools did they use? How long did it take? How many men? Were the workmen hired, indentured,  enslaved? Who were the architects and the artisans? How did they go about planning all of this? As usual, the narrative makes no sense.


I also have many sources that attribute the tunnels to being only 'partly-artificial' ... hmm.  You thinkin what I'm thinkin?  We normally are.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 24, 2020)

If I may recommend something, as it is quite related, as will become apparent in the video.


_View: https://youtu.be/nQ83XWLKz7c_



_View: https://open.spotify.com/artist/34kXRWvKOgEAJZ09LCccNB_


Peace to all. ?


----------



## Skydog (Sep 24, 2020)

Conspiracy-R-Us covered this a few years ago as well. Great video. Showing experiment where they can change frequency on a vibrating salt board they brought into a few churches and get pattern to match the rose window formation / pattern of each church they go to. If this is repetitive to the other videos above sorry as I haven’t watched them yet (I’m such a hypocrite for posting a video and expecting you to watch it when I haven’t watched yours first). But I plan to return the favor! 


_View: https://youtu.be/asYztIkNsoc_


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 24, 2020)

Good to see you veterans back in the SH saddle!
And a hearty huzzah to our new members.

Several esoteric sources say that the Templar Cross is representative of the cymatic 3D sound of universal creation.
Thats why so many folks use it for a ton of things.




	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020

*Cymatics*

DESCRIPTION
Is there a connection between sound, vibrations and physical reality? Yes, and it is called Cymatics.

Cymatics, the study of wave phenomena, is a science pioneered by Swiss medical doctor and natural scientist, Hans Jenny (1904-1972). It is derived from the Greek 'kyma' meaning wave and 'ta kymatica 'meaning' matters pertaining to waves.

In 1967 Dr. Hans Jenny published a book titled Cymatics. Inspired by systems theory, the work of Ernst Chladni, and his medical practice, Jenny began an investigation of periodic phenomena but especially the visual display of sound. He conducted experiments animating inert powders, pastes, and liquids into life-like, flowing forms, which mirrored patterns found throughout nature, art and architecture. All of these patterns were created using pure tones (simple sine wave vibrations) within the audible range. He was able to create a physical representation of vibration, or how sound manifests into form through the medium of various materials.

His fascinating work offers profound insights into both the physical sciences and esoteric philosophies. It illustrates the very principles which inspired the ancient Greek philosophers.

These cymatic images are truly awe-inspiring, not only for their visual beauty in portraying the inherent responsiveness of matter to sound, but also because they inspire a deep recognition that we, too, are part and parcel of this same complex and intricate vibrational matrix.



A simple experiment demonstrating the visualization of cymatics can be done by sprinkling sand on a metal plate and vibrating the plate, for example by drawing a violin bow along the edge, the sand will then form itself into standing wave patterns such as simple concentric circles. The higher the frequency, the more complex the shapes produced, with certain shapes having similarities to traditional mandala designs.


----------



## nothingnew (Sep 24, 2020)

SuperTrouper said:


> If I may recommend something, as it is quite related, as will become apparent in the video.
> 
> 
> _View: https://youtu.be/nQ83XWLKz7c_
> ...




Just watched it, great find thank you for that. These are all little dots helping us understand the nature of our reality. These little dots once connected will build the symphony that our future will be built upon. Much love

Thank goes out to all other replies as well, just have to find the time to dvelve into it all.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 25, 2020)

Skydog said:


> Showing experiment where they can change frequency on a vibrating salt board they brought into a few churches and get pattern to match the rose window formation / pattern of each church they go to.



I just watched the video. Very interesting, but they didn't take a salt board into different churches and they didn't get a match to the rose windows. Tanya Harris of London recorded the resonant frequency inside 4 different churches designed by the same architect. She then captured the cymantic patterns in *water* and found they were all different. The Conspiracy-R-Us narrator bloke then suggests that *maybe* if the same procedure was to be carried out in a cathedral the patterns *might* match the rose windows.

Which would be very cool.



Skydog said:


> (I’m such a hypocrite for posting a video and expecting you to watch it when I haven’t watched yours first)



Are you sure you watched the one you posted?


----------



## Skydog (Sep 25, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Skydog said:
> 
> 
> > Showing experiment where they can change frequency on a vibrating salt board they brought into a few churches and get pattern to match the rose window formation / pattern of each church they go to.
> ...


I usually have a photographic memory so carelessly provided that description based on my original view of the video when it first came out, but my memory appears to have failed me upon further review. Damn chemtrails!  I can sneak SH viewing / research into the bedroom with relative ease but my wife draws the line at video watching in the middle of the night - even with earbuds on low. In any event, the sloppiness ends here!


----------

